# Le Creuset 7.25 Qt (kiwi) French Oven on sale for $168



## chazmtb (Mar 16, 2011)

Just saw this on slickdeals. Though someone may be interested. Great price for a non second, 168 shipped and no tax for you outside of NY/NJ. Sale ends this Saturday 3/19.

I would jump on this if I didn't already have a 9 Qt in cherry.

http://www.jr.com/le-creuset/pe/LCU...are&SiteID=lw9MynSeamY-G4I82n*ZoJWqOgsRwCTEtQ


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 16, 2011)

How about I buy you one of these nice new round ones and you give me your old and used 9qt for it? 

Stefan


----------

